# Sword of the stars, anyone?



## Kamosis (Apr 3, 2012)

So, I simply love this game! Anyone else here at least know about the game or it's sequel?


----------



## Roxy (Apr 8, 2012)

If it’s the old board game I’m thinking of then I might have played it, but pretty sure I never owned a copy.


----------

